# Dead Tree at Sunset



## abraxas (Jun 25, 2008)

Notes:
-Use of long focal length to control depth of image / flattened perspective
-Small aperture for thorough focus
-Use of low, setting sun for color enhancement and to form longer, uniquely shaped tree shadow


----------



## Miaow (Jun 25, 2008)

Amazing colour


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## altyfc (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful, rich colours.  Well done.


----------



## rjackjames (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow stunning shot.


----------



## hanyo66 (Jun 25, 2008)

Eh, the background colors are too distracting.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 25, 2008)

Honestly, the tree seems to get lost in the background due to a relatively color match with the rocks behind it. I wouldn't have noticed it really if I hadn't been looking for it and found the shadow, which lead me to the tree. I like the comp but is there a way you can separate the tree from the background more?


----------



## abraxas (Jun 25, 2008)

Miaow said:


> Amazing colour



Thank you- the place can be so wierd 



tirediron said:


> Nicely done.



Thanks.



altyfc said:


> Beautiful, rich colours.  Well done.



Thank you.  I'd noticed the colors from a distance when shooting other areas in the valley at sunset over the last group of years.  Finally made it over there.



rjackjames said:


> Wow stunning shot.



Thanks.  I'm pretty pleased with it.  



BoblyBill said:


> Honestly, the tree seems to get lost in the background due to a relatively color match with the rocks behind it. I wouldn't have noticed it really if I hadn't been looking for it and found the shadow, which lead me to the tree. I like the comp but is there a way you can separate the tree from the background more?



That's the effect I was looking for, and I wanted the whole scene to flatten out on itself.  The distance from the tree to the rock _formation_ is about 40 feet.  There are remains of an old adobe house that have been painted over (with lead paint as the adobe was built with radioactive clay- that's wierd) to match the rocks.  At sunset during the time of year this was shot, the vegetation in the area turns red-orangish from the soil on the  slope leading to the spot (my theory).

I noticed this effect/phenomenon about a year before on a ridge overlooking the valley:






This shot was taken within a week of a year before at about the same time of day. The sun was in roughly the same position- coming through low.  The ranch house/dead tree is about 1/3 from the left in front of the formation just about dead center between top and bottom.

The abstract, nearly flat look is exactly what I meant to shoot- It took a year.  I'm pretty sure you know what I'm talking about with what I've seen of your storm shots.  It's following the ~way, it's more than just a single image.

-best.


----------



## hanyo66 (Jun 25, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that the tree is 40 feet from the wall, any side shots to prove it?


----------



## eravedesigns (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't like the flatness at all it makes it hard for me to determine the main focus of the image which I assume is the tree and the colors take away from the tree to as it blends in too much


----------



## kundalini (Jun 25, 2008)

Diggin' the shadow on the rock.  If you don't look too closely, the dried vegetation in front gives it a reptillian pattern effect.  Cool.


Second shot is amazing.


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 25, 2008)

The shot is great!!
It's a little bit too orange for my tastes, but if that's how it was there's not a whole lot you can do about it!! haha

I find it's hard to concentrate on one particular object, like the tree.  after staring at it for about five minutes I did notice the shadow, which is pretty awesome!


----------



## abraxas (Jun 25, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Diggin' the shadow on the rock.  If you don't look too closely, the dried vegetation in front gives it a reptillian pattern effect.  Cool.
> 
> Second shot is amazing.



I see what you mean, kinda lizard-like? Thank you.  I did have to make a visit out to the ranch buildings for some documentation shots for a web site- but I love going when I can do the docs as an afterthought to the art.  Thought the shadow was so cool- like pinchers. 



LynziMarie said:


> The shot is great!!
> It's a little bit too orange for my tastes, but if that's how it was there's not a whole lot you can do about it!! haha
> 
> I find it's hard to concentrate on one particular object, like the tree.  after staring at it for about five minutes I did notice the shadow, which is pretty awesome!



Abstracts IMO are about view retention, how long can you keep someone looking? I like pulling abstracts out of these places.  It is so strange on location.  

I got a chance to check out a bit of your part of the world last month (Utah).  We have a lot of whites and yellows, oranges and some reds, but Utah, there are some deep colors going on there.  I got to visit St. George/Zion. What part are you located in?


----------



## hanyo66 (Jun 25, 2008)

So no answer to me then?


----------



## eravedesigns (Jun 25, 2008)

guess not


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 25, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Thank you- the place can be so wierd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh... gotcha... thanks for the explanation!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 25, 2008)

abraxas said:


> I see what you mean, kinda lizard-like? Thank you.


That's why I like your abstracts.  There are many features to wile away the hours with.  Let me go talk to my ole friend.  You know, he's tha rootin'ist, tootin'ist, sharp shootin'ist hombre this side of the Pecos.  :lmao:


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 25, 2008)

hanyo66 said:


> So no answer to me then?



I'm sure he's out taking that profile shot right now just to prove it to you. Just wait, he'll be back.


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 25, 2008)

I like it but I don't really see the tree as a great focal point because it gets lost in all that warm color.


----------



## hanyo66 (Jun 26, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> I'm sure he's out taking that profile shot right now just to prove it to you. Just wait, he'll be back.



Yes!


----------



## abraxas (Jun 27, 2008)

kundalini said:


> That's why I like your abstracts.  There are many features to wile away the hours with.  Let me go talk to my ole friend.  You know, he's tha rootin'ist, tootin'ist, sharp shootin'ist hombre this side of the Pecos.  :lmao:



:thumbup:  It's all about killing time for other people.



MarcusM said:


> I'm sure he's out taking that profile shot right now just to prove it to you. Just wait, he'll be back.



:shock:



KabeXTi said:


> I like it but I don't really see the tree as a great focal point because it gets lost in all that warm color.



The tree is just sort of a starting point.  The effect and spatial distortion is intentional.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jun 27, 2008)

The colours from the sun are amazing!!  Great shot!


----------



## danjchau (Jun 28, 2008)

_------------- 			_


----------



## abraxas (Jun 28, 2008)

250Gimp said:


> The colours from the sun are amazing!!  Great shot!



Thank you.



danjchau said:


> OMG! Wow.



 Thanks.  I hope I can do it again someday.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the colors but the tree seems to be your focus and the background over powers it.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 13, 2008)

mmcduffie1 said:


> I like the colors but the tree seems to be your focus and the background over powers it.



Yes. Thanks.


----------

